# Critiquez votre iceBook !



## SirDeck (10 Août 2001)

Salut,

Ma mère va s'acheter un iceBook. Son mandarine est trop lourd et volumineux pour sa mobilité frénétique.
Alors, j'aimerais que vous me rapportiez tous vos petits tracas avec cette nouvelle machine. Si, si, je suis sûr qu'il doit y avoir des trucs qui vous agacent ou vous ont agacé. Peut-être moins que sur Tibook à ses débuts (comas, cd bloqué, pixels manquants) mais il y en a forcément.

Quels sont-ils et comment faite vous pour y remédier ?

merci.

PS : moi par exemple j'ai un Tibook qui à l'écran qui siffle sur batterie. Ben je le branche en journée et le soir, je réduis la luminosité ce qui réduit le sifflement. Fait chier quand même ce sifflement. Mais bon, je ne peux pas m'en passer de mon Ti.


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Ah mais t'es tarre toi !!!  
L'icebook est l'ordi le mieux que j'ai vu depuis que j'suis mac  user


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2001)

Pareil:
Icebook, 256Mo de Ram et Mac Os X,0,4 et je frise le bonheur (j'y serai en semptembre


----------



## titou12 (11 Août 2001)

Tu cherches des défauts ?

1° le son assez mauvais surtout lors d'une connection internet (mais il y a un petit patch qui semble marcher : ici

2° le modem ne semble pas apprécier AOL en V90 ! (mais est-ce vraiment le modem ?)


Voilà, à part çà c'est une super et superbe machine. En effet la meilleure depuis que je suis MacUser (1984 !!).


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Le son est mieux que le ibook 1ere generation mais le patch son est là: http://asu.info.apple.com/swudaptes.nsf/intl_changes 

Mais AOL n'aime aucun modem 
Le icebook est le premier portable d'une nouvelle generation,petit,rapide,leger,design genial que dire de plus il est genial !!!! 
P.S:Meme si je ne l'ai pas encore


----------



## mfay (11 Août 2001)

Le disque dur ne fait pas 80 Go.
La carte vidéo n'est pas une GeForce 3.

A part ça, c'est le meilleur des portables


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Mfay le icebook est le portable de Mr tous le monde ...Apple va pas mettre une configuration g4 800 bi processeur dans un portable de cette allure la !!
Reflechi un peu


----------



## Floppy (11 Août 2001)

SirMacGregor, réfléchi un peu : mfay plaisante !

Le seul défaut de mon iBook ? J'ai jamais envie de l'éteindre et je me fatigue avant lui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La nuit, il traque les signaux des martiens pendant que je rêve des vénusiennes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirDeck:
*Salut,

Ma mère va s'acheter un iceBook. Son mandarine est trop lourd et volumineux pour sa mobilité frénétique.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu pourras dire à ta maman que l'iBook est le portable le mieux adapté à son cas.

J'ai le mien depuis fin juillet et j'ai commencé par lui faire prendre le bon air du Poitou (vacances). Bien entendu, pas question de laisser mon cher petit pack de lait dans la chambre d'hôtel, à la merci d'éventuels voleurs. Ce qui fait donc que je me le suis trimballée en permanence sur les épaules (d'où l'importance du poids mini).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur les épaules il est léger, si léger que jen suis arrivée, la plupart du temps, à oublier que je l'avais en permanence. Cette fois Apple a bel et bien réussi son pari : fabriquer un une machine tellement portable quon hésite plus à lemmener partout. Plus rien à voir avec mes vacances de l'an dernier avec le 3400c  où le sac finissait par me tirer douloureusement sur les cervicales. 

Quant au sac qui le contenait, j'avais acheté un Astropack : il est beaucoup plus mince que ses concurrents, et donc passe mieux question look. Fini la grosse bosse disgracieuse et limpression que vous transbahutez votre sac de couchage. LAstropack est plat et se colle bien au dos. Les larges bretelles rembourrées sont confortables, et vous pouvez vous mouvoir beaucoup plus librement sans vous sentir plombé par son contenu.  

Mais, pour en revenir à l'iCeBook, ce qui a tout de même beaucoup compté, c'est cette légèreté, cette portabilité. C'est surtout ça qui m'a séduit dans cette machine.

Des défauts ? Nan, pas vraiment... juste une chose : attention à la coque qui peut se rayer plus facilement. A protéger (à chaque fois que j'ai fait des démos en vacances, je l'ai posé sur quelque chose de doux pour pas rayer).

En résumé, ce petit portable (vraiment portable, je peux le dire puisque j'ai fait l'expérience)  est une réussite : léger et beau, rapide, pratique. Prend peu de place dans le sac. Bref, toutes les qualités pour séduire les gens qui sont amenés à beaucoup se déplacer.


----------



## Rouletabille (12 Août 2001)

je viens d'avoir une toute petite petite deception aujourd'hui, je me rejoissais de voir dans les videos de presentation d'apple que l'iBook avait un "vrai" lecteur de cd/dvd, cad qui sort et rentre mécaniquement et sur lequel on pose le disque, et je viens de voir aujopurd'hui en magasin que non, c'est un simple lecteur qui se déboite, qu'il faut tirer et sur lequel on doit encastrer le disque, un lecteur facile à peter quoi.

Dites-moi que j'ai vu un vieux modèle qui ne sert qu'à la promo .... allez, dites-le moi ....

Sinon pourquoi les videos d'apple montrent ce genre de lecteur sur l'iBook ?


----------



## Sir (12 Août 2001)

T'inquetes pas Rouletabille c'etait un icebook de demo quand le ibook 1 est sorti le cd de ce ibook faisait un bruit de fou ,les ttouches etaient a moitiees defonces mais bon t"'inquetes pas rouletabille relax !! 
Voila Bye


----------



## SirDeck (12 Août 2001)

Merci pour vos remarques,

Justement, au sujet du tiroir cd. Il est actionné par le clavier je crois. C'est efficace ? je veux dire pour mettre un cd, il faut l'ouvrir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est rapide ? Sur le Ti, j'ai une touche eject en haut à droite, mais je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner. Je dois toujours démonter le CD en utilisant la corbeille ou le contextuel (ce qui ne me gène pas du tout) Mais sur le Ti, je n'ai pas besoin d'ouvrir un tiroir qui n'existe pas pour insérer le cd.

PS : sur le Ti le son est tout simplement pourri. La génération précédente était bien meilleure. Le casque est de mises, la prise étant intelligemment placée sur le côté.


----------



## Rouletabille (12 Août 2001)

Merci SirMacGregor, alors il est vraiment parfait ce portable (c'est presque péjoratif pour cette merveille), et quoi qu'on en dise, moi qui me sert de photoshop, flash, dreamweaver et à l'occasion de Painter, je trouve l'écran tellement précis que sa taille ne me dérange pas du tout, celui du Ti malgré sa taille me semble fadasse en comparaison.


----------



## mfay (12 Août 2001)

En fait l'écran est tellement net, que quand je reviens sur des cathodiques, je les trouve flous. En comparant sa taille avec des cathodiques, il se situe entre un 14" et un 15".

En fait les seuls petits défauts que je lui trouve sont :

1) La luminosité de l'écran est trop sensible dans l'axe vertical. On monte ou on descent un peu, et la luminosité change trop vite. (mais c'est le cas de tout les portables)

2) Le démarrage est un peu lent sur l'ibook. Je l'aimerais plus vite disponible quand j'en ai besoin.

3) et sans avoir une geForce 3 (c'était une blague), une carte vidéo un chouïa plus performante, ce ne serait pas si mal. si on pouvait jouer à UT/Q3 en 1024x768, ça serait parfait.

[12 août 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## VILLE (12 Août 2001)

waouhhh, g mon ibook 2 dvd depuis le 10 juin, soit 2 mois, et bien c la meilleure bécane que j'ai jamais eu.
(Lc2, 7100, 7500 et imac rev. b)
c la version DVD, en 256 Mo.

Là je reviens de vacances dans le var, et bien je me suis régalé de dvd en soirée (ne pouvant pas sortir avec ma femme, on a un ptit bou qu'il faut coucher tôt !), quel plaisir. L'écran est vraiment top niveau, et je ne regrette pas du tout le Tibook (pour 10 000 balles de + ;-)

j'ai réalisé mon petit film de vacances avec imovie 2 que j'avais jamais réellement utilisé jusqu'il y a 15 jours; Quel pied ce soft, quelle facilité et quelle puissance pour un soft gratuit. Mon camescope Canon MV 200i in/out est parfaitement reconnu, dans tous les sens. ceux qui n'on jamais utilisé imovie+camescope manquent vraiement qqe chose !

voilà, après 2 mois d'utilisation, j'attends l'AE pour enfin avoir un MacOS X digne de se nom !

du coup, la rapidité à l'air vraiement booster, donc je v garder mon ptit imac 96mo et le mettre dessus.

un utilisateur HEU REUX de son Ibook 2 DVD.


----------



## Chrislm (13 Août 2001)

Le seul reproche de mon IceBook : il chauffe un peu sur la partie gauche. 

Mis à part ce détail, c'est un portable génial.

Chris


----------



## Sir (13 Août 2001)

Rouletabille tu nous previens quand tu l'as recu ok?
Aller bye


----------



## Rouletabille (13 Août 2001)

A ce train là ça va se terminer en "qui n'a pas son iBook ?"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

Moi je n'en ai pas!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai le TiBook, et c'est vrai qu'en comparant la qualité de la dalle LCD du IBook2 - TiBook... on voit une jolie différence en faveur de l'IBook2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cherche à vendre mon Powerbook Pismo... pour la différence, je prendrai le IBook2!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cyril_


----------



## Sir (13 Août 2001)

De rien rouletabille ,mais je crois que sur le icebook a une touche eject sur le clavier enfin il faut voir ...il faudrai me dire si c'est vrai 
Merci


----------



## Rouletabille (13 Août 2001)

Exact, touche eject en haut à droite.

Plus que 2 jours ...


----------



## Floppy (14 Août 2001)

mfay, si tu trouves l'iBook trop lent au boot, il y a un moyen simple de résoudre le problème : ne l'éteins jamais !

Tu le fermes c'est tout. Et quand tu en as besoin, tu le rouvres et il se remet dispo en une seconde.

C'est l'effet frigo de Stevie.


----------



## Sir (14 Août 2001)

Je dois dire encore une fois le icebook est formidable


----------



## Mickjagger (15 Août 2001)

Bon je vais faire le pinailleur, mais il y'a quand même quelques tout petits défauts selon moi (c'est tout à fait relatif bien sûr)

1) le bruit du disque dur (si on compare avec les disques durs internes IDE 3 pouces 1/2 de grande capacité, 40 go par exemple qui ne font pratiquement plus de bruits...
Sous Mac OS X, c'est un peu énervant parfois, car le disque dur tourne beaucoup plus que sous OS 9...

2) on l'a déjà évoqué, il chauffe pas mal, mais ça reste supportable donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cependant, c'est peu perceptible si on s'installe sur un bureau.

3) la finition est parfois perfectible malheureusement. J'ai eu entre les mains un modèle où le trackpad grinçait un peu (ça donnait l'impression de toucher une plaque de plastique mal collée sur le côté gauche...)
Sur ma machine, la charnière fait un bruit peu rassurant lors de l'ouverture (c'est pas un grincement, c'est plutôt des "clac... clac... clac" quand on ouvre l'écran... au début j'ai eu peur de le casser!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'assemblage des plastiques me parait un peu limite (j'ai un peu de jeu du coté du plastique inférieur droit).
Bien sûr ce sont de tous petits détails pas génants à l'usage et il est clair que ça touche certainement peu de bécanes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) l'esthétique du clavier
détail très subjectif, mais il est pas hyper joli comparé à l'aspect argenté et "propre" de l'intérieur de la bécane.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5) enfin, je me demande si l'adaptateur secteur est hyper fiable, souvent j'ai constaté des étincelles sur la prise électrique ou des bruits légers du transfo... je le débranche en sortant de chez moi, je veux pas de courts circuits!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous aussi vous avez des problemes de connexion sous AOL?? J'ai souvent des pertes de ligne, ça n'arrive presque pas avec mon vieux mac branché sur un modem 56k olitec.

Pour conclure après mon pinaillage extrème, cette bécane est vachement agréable et fait oublier sans problème le 1er modèle... sa compacité permet vraiment de surfer ou de regarder un DVD depuis son lit, de l'informatique confortable quoi!


----------



## Yan Wu (15 Août 2001)

Je viens de m'acheter un iBook il ya quelques jours et je dois reconnaître que c'est une superbe machine. Cependant, il y a deux choses qui me dérangent:
1. l'adaptateur secteur est BEAUCOUP trop grand par rapport à celui des Powerbook G3

2. en parlant de Powerbook, le DD de mon ancien Lombard, que j'ai vendu, était énormément plus rapide. Que ce soit au démarage, pour lancer des applications ou sauvegarder des docs.

A part cela, je trouve ce portable parfait et en plus il est tellememt mignon, que ma copine le squatte toujours pour regarder des DVD ou jouer à Shanghai


----------



## Sir (15 Août 2001)

Tenez vous vous plaignez 
Mais moi avec mon LC 630 qu'est ce que je dois dire???
Vivement mon icebook


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

là je te comprends pas pourquoi tu postes tu n'as pas d'iBook 2, sirmacgrégor, poste pas comme ça pour poster   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on le sait que tu as un LC630 mais tu n'as pas d'iBook et tu ne fais pas avancer SirDeck avec tes posts qui encense l'iBook qui a surement plein de petits défauts comme toute machine Apple (même le Ti a des défauts)

alors arrête de poster et lis les posts sur les petits défauts de l'iBook en espérant qu'ils te feront réfléchir 

la cathédrale d'Amiens est une des splendeurs de l'Art Gothique mais sans le corset de béton qui la maintient au premier étage elle serait à terre, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi l'iBook n'aurait pas quelques défauts (déja que les iBook n'ont pas de possibilités de ports supplémentaires)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mickjagger:
*
2) on l'a déjà évoqué, il chauffe pas mal, mais ça reste supportable donc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cependant, c'est peu perceptible si on s'installe sur un bureau.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Me too. J'ai même été surprise qu'il ne chauffe pas plus que ça. 


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mickjagger:
*
3) la finition est parfois perfectible malheureusement. J'ai eu entre les mains un modèle où le trackpad grinçait un peu (ça donnait l'impression de toucher une plaque de plastique mal collée sur le côté gauche...)
Sur ma machine, la charnière fait un bruit peu rassurant lors de l'ouverture (c'est pas un grincement, c'est plutôt des "clac... clac... clac" quand on ouvre l'écran... au début j'ai eu peur de le casser!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'assemblage des plastiques me parait un peu limite (j'ai un peu de jeu du coté du plastique inférieur droit).
Bien sûr ce sont de tous petits détails pas génants à l'usage et il est clair que ça touche certainement peu de bécanes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ma part, un jeu d'environ 4 à 5 mm côté droit lorsqu'il est fermé. Par contre le trackpad est parfait chez moi. J'aime tout particulièrement la grande zone  inférieure, cliquable. Et cet aspect de métal satiné est une réussite.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mickjagger:
*
4) l'esthétique du clavier
détail très subjectif, mais il est pas hyper joli comparé à l'aspect argenté et "propre" de l'intérieur de la bécane.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Me dérange pas tellement qu'il soit blanc. Je suppose que c'est surtout pour s'accorder avec la couleur de la coque. Je ne sais pas d'ailleurs s'il aurait été possible de lui donner une couleur argentée, mais question d'esthétique c'est mieux d'avoir un clavier dont la teinte "tranche" un peu avec le reste, ça "casse" un peu le côté uniforme de la teinte intérieure (enfin c'est mon goût mais je conçois tout à fait qu'on préfère autre chose). En bref, j'aime bien quand même

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mickjagger:
*
5) enfin, je me demande si l'adaptateur secteur est hyper fiable, souvent j'ai constaté des étincelles sur la prise électrique ou des bruits légers du transfo... je le débranche en sortant de chez moi, je veux pas de courts circuits!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi. A chaque branchement paf ! Ca faisait un petit arc électrique et, comme toi, ça me faisait flipper. 
Là (les puristes corrigeront si c'est pas le cas) je suppose que c'est parcequ'il n'y a plus la terre sur les fiches de l'ibook.

En attendant j'ai résolu le problème en... branchant d'abord les fiches côté iBook, puis la fiche secteur sur... un bête prolongateur muni d'un interrupteur en position fermée, que je branche à son tour sur le secteur. Ainsi lorsque tout est branché, j'ouvre le petit interrupteur et fini l'étincelle électrique !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mickjagger:
*
Pour conclure après mon pinaillage extrème, cette bécane est vachement agréable et fait oublier sans problème le 1er modèle... sa compacité permet vraiment de surfer ou de regarder un DVD depuis son lit, de l'informatique confortable quoi!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vraiment une machine merveilleuse. Une réussite. J'ai tout particulièrement apprécié sa légéreté pendant les vacances. Petit. Se glisse partout, toujours prêt à répondre au quart de tour (bien que n'ayant pas installé MacOS X dessus, j'ai aussi été surprise par sa rapidité à sortir de la veille losqu'on rouvre le capot). 

Bref, celui là, je sens que je vais beaucoup l'aimer...


----------



## Mickjagger (17 Août 2001)

C'est fou le rapport affectif qui se dégage de cette machine, enfin c'est l'impression que j'ai en lisant les posts précédents!


----------



## vincent absous (17 Août 2001)

Mon Cube est parti en Hollande, il s'éteignait tout seul, le bougre, dès que la température montait un peu trop. La Fnac m'a prêté un iBook DVD, justement celui que j'envisage d'acheter.
Y a pas, c'est vraiment une belle machine. J'ai un 17" avec le cube et, franchement, je ne vois aps de gros problèmes à travailler sur le "petit" 12,1 de l'iBook. La résolution est splendide. Tout ce qu'on a pu dire ailleurs est juste, à mes yeux, quant à l'esthétique de la machine.
Ce qui me gène : le clavier : j'ai l'impression que je l'enfonce dans les entrailles de la bête dès que j'y touche (en revanche, la frappe au kilomètre est très facile). Ce qui m'ennuie encore plus, le sentiment que tout est en plastique et que, forcément, ça vieillira mal. Je pense notamment à la surface sur laquelle on pose les avant-bras (je sais pas comment ça s'appelle) devant le clavier. J'ai bien peur qu'à force, aux coins, la jolie couleur argentée disparaisse et laisse la place à des coins noirs, crasseux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2001)

J'ai noté sur plusieurs modèles d'exposition dans différentes fnacs le pb suivant:
Si on appuie légèrement sur la partie de la coque à droite du trackpad, cela fait un click comme quand on appuie sur le bouton du pad. 
C'est assez gênant lorsqu'on laisse reposer le poignet droit sur cete partie: des clicks sont déclenchés inopinément.


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Grouik:
*Le blanc pas une couleur ?
Faux !

Le blanc est au contraire l'ensemble de toutes les couleurs!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Donc il n'est pas UNE couleur!*

ton expérience, je la connais bien, ma compagne est prof d'arts plastiques

le blanc n'est pas une couleur, il est la résultante de toutes les couleurs, les couleurs n'étant que la partie non absorbée, et donc reflétée par les matières, de la lumière : pour exemple, les feuilles sont vertes parce que le pic d'absorption principal des pigments des chloroplastes se situe dans le rouge (cf la photosynthèse)

en découle que le noir n'est pas une couleur mais une _absence_ de couleurs : toute la lumière est absorbée par la matière qui n'en reflète donc pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2001)

Et moi je suis une fougèèèèèère!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arf!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça n'apporte rien au débat, mais il fallait que je le place à quelque part...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

une jolie fougèèèèrrrrreeee mêêêêême


----------



## Grouik (20 Août 2001)

Héhé moi aussi j'ai fait pas mal de physique ma chérie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais personnellement, je trouve ce blanc nacré vraiment sympa... et il faudra plusieurs année pour que ce look soit vraiment démodé... Quand tu vois l'iBook1, tu trouve qu'il vieillit finalement assez mal..


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

eh bien, pour ne pas te décevoir ma poule, je le préferais en bleu mais en bleu roi, ou encore en rose


et je n'ai pas fait de physique pendant mes études à part la thermo et la cristallo, allez tu peux chercher, tu trouveras pas mon domaine d'inactivité précédent


----------



## mfay (20 Août 2001)

Heu, Militaire ???


----------



## Grouik (20 Août 2001)

Vu le peu de défauts qu'a ce portable, c'est pas sa couleur qui va m'arrêter


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mfay:
*Heu, Militaire ???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben voilà je te montre mon look pendant mon service militaire :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai fait en tout 7 heures d'armée

grouik, moi aussi j l'aime bien l'iBook crystal mais j'achéterais dans un an son successeur et donc je pense qu'il aura évolué et que tous les petits tracas évoqués dans ce post auront disparus (remplacés par d'autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

amitiés et bonne continuation
et dis moi s'il est vraiment si extraordinaire quand tu l'auras reçu


----------



## Sir (20 Août 2001)

Que dire par cette betise humaine ????
Je ne dirais pas ce qu'a dis Einstein a propos de la betise humaine....


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

tu veux que je te dise ce qu'en pensait Nietzsche?
ou alors G. Debord?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (20 Août 2001)

Mais c'est normal les icebooks d'expo sont nulles  je vois quand le ibook est sorti ben au BHV le ibook etait defonce de partout donc c'est pas pour ca qu'il est pas bien !!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

imaginons pareil situation (écrite par sirmacgrégor) dans un magasin de photo (prenons par exemple la Fnac des halles, et bien si l'on m'avait présenté mon actuel F3 (pourtant réputé costaud comme l'iBook) dans l'état "défoncé" je serais aller voir directement mon banquier pour une rallonge et je me serais acheté un Leica R8 (gordini même)
Apple ne fournirait-il pour les machines d'expos que des portables en mauvais état? ou alors est-ce les vendeurs qui ne feraient pas leur boulot?
les portables PC sont-ils eux aussi dans l'état décrit?

SirMacGrégor a tendance à croire que la machine sur laquelle il fantasme pour une machine exempte de défauts (même les plus grands top-models ont des défauts mais pas mon F3)
je vous rassure dans tout ce que j'ai lu, je ne vois pas de défauts rédhibitoires, je vois surtout quelques défauts d'assemblage de premières séries qu'Apple doit demander dexposer d'ailleurs et je pense que ceci disparaitront au fur et à mesure (même Mercedes reconnait avoir quelques défauts d'assemblage sur ses modèles bas de gamme au début de leur commercialisation, cf Classe A et Smart)

allez, je l'achéterais quand il sera en couleur (puisque le blanc n'en est pas une) et quand il sera updaté


----------



## Grouik (20 Août 2001)

Le blanc pas une couleur ?
Faux !

Le blanc est au contraire l'ensemble de toutes les couleurs!

Si tu me crois pas, prends un vinyle que tu divises en portions des couleurs de ton choix (assez diférentes tout de même). Fais le tourner le plus vite possible.. tu verras que la couleur qui apparait n'est autre que du blanc un peu nacré !


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Août 2001)

Pour en revenir à la couleur de l'iBook certaines mauvaises langues sont allées jusquà me dire qu'il était "blanc-sperme"!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon j'arrête là la trivialité, mais ça m'a rappelé les remarques sur l'iBook 1 "trousse de maquillage", "lunette de WC"... moi je préférais surnommer la version mandarine "Solero", désolé pour la pub pour Miko!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2001)

L'iBook 2 a quand même un gros défaut :
don don halucinatoire quand tu est devant pris par la qualité de l'image le sympathique design enfin bref tu es comme dans un état second donc on peu en tirer l'adage suivant:
Ibook ou conduire il faut choisir. sinon gare aux accidents


----------



## MacNomad (6 Septembre 2001)

Salut, mon nicebook est parfait, sauf que :

Je dois changer ma télé, car en branchant le câble Apple sur mon Magnétoscope ou télé, l'image ne passe pas (saute, bouge, multiple...), bizarre.
A moins que quelqu'un me trouve une solution...
Sinon j'ai un écran 21 pouces que je voulais revendre, et comme il marche du feu de dieu sur l'iBook, je commence à hésiter : Un DVD sur un 21 pouces ça a de la gueule...
Georges


----------



## SirDeck (7 Septembre 2001)

Dans ton tableau de bord moniteur, lorsque tu es branché sur ta tv, Vérifie que tu es bien en pal. Par ailleurs, règle bien en millier de couleur ta tv et ton écran.
Ces ce que je fais sur Tibook. Ci cela peut t'aider.


----------



## MacNomad (7 Septembre 2001)

Merci Sirdeck
Ca marche effectivement, honte à moi...
Donc l'iBook n'a pas de défaut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre ma télé est pourrie et un DVD sur une TV ou un 21 pouces, c'est la nuit et le jour.
J'ai de moins en moins envie de le vendre.
Georges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2001)

...Bel outil ! Mais je maintiens ce que j'ai dit dans un autre article : on va avoir des problèmes avec la "charnière"...et risquer de se retrouver avec l'écran un peu de traviol si on ne prend pas certaines précautions lors de son ouverture !!!


----------

